# [H] Clearout of EVERYTHING inc. Paints, Books Models, CSM Army, [W] £££



## muse1c (May 11, 2010)

*Items going on Ebay this weekend folks!*

Well, I'm finally getting out of the hobby really, so here is a sale of everything hobby-related I have.
I have photos of everything if people need them, just drop me a pm

Paint : 
These are all my old paints, some of them are almost brand new and so basically full, whilst some are only 1/5 full etc. I'll be happy to sell these individually or I could cut a deal on 'bulk buys'. 

Tanned Flesh 
Tallarn Flesh 
Dwarf Flesh 
Khemri Brown 
Graveyard Earth 
Karak Stone 
Bleached Bone 
Rotting Flesh 
Scorched Brown 
Dark Flesh 
Vermin Brown 
Calthan Brown 
Snakebite Leather 
Bestial Brown 
Bronzed Flesh 
Iyanden Darksun 
Vomit Brown 
Bubonic Brown 
Desert Yellow 
Brown Ink 
Fenris Grey 
Astronomican Grey 
Fortress Grey 
Charadon Granite 
Skull White 
Chaos Black 
Catachan Green 
Snot Green 
Goblin Green 
Knarloc Green 
Gretchin Green 
Scorpion Green 
Dark Green Ink 
Scaly Green 
Hawk Turquoise 
Midnight Blue 
Necron Abyss 
Regal Blue 
Enchanted Blue 
Ultramarine Blue 
Ice Blue 
Blue Ink 
Liche Purple 
Warlock Purple 
Homogaunt Purple 
Tentacle Pink 
Scab Red 
Mechrite Red 
Blood Red 
Blazing Orange 
Fiery Orange 
Golden Yellow 
Tausept Ochre 
Tin Bitz 
Dwarf Bronze 
Boltgun Metal 
Chainmail 
Mithril Silver 
Shining Gold 
Burnished Gold 
Badab Black 
Gryphonne Sepia 
Devlan Mud 
Thraka Green 
Baal Red 
Ogryn Flesh 
P3 Midlund Flesh
P3 Sanguine Base
P3 Sanguine Highlight
P3 Khador Red Base
P3 Rucksack Tan
Tamiya Clear Red
Tamiya Clear Orange
Tamiya Orange

Models

10 Lothern Seaguard- undercoated and not stuck on bases
Treebeard- partially built and painted, without base at the moment
Old Minotaur- partially painted
Wizard- very well painted and based
GD Sorceror- very well painted and based
Harry the Hammer-almost fully stripped, and in pieces
WD Anniversary Model- same as Harry
10 Ratlings- well painted to high tabletop standard, and based
Necromunda Ork Gang- These are converted from the Nobz box. I'd be prepared to sell these at near the rrp, or (as I take commissions) I would be prepared to finish converting ot painting them if someone wanted a finished gang
Althuan-very well painted and based on display plinth
LotR Elrond-very well painted and based on display plinth
Empire Battle Wizard
Cauldron of Blood, unbuilt but missing both statue arms
Bretonnian Banner Bearer, painted but banner flag is only primed
Bugman's Bar 'Josef Bugman' model, unbuilt and unpainted (missing bar stool arm)
Games Day 07 Orc Warboss, painted but partly chipped/stripped
2 WoC Warhounds (old metal ones, still in blister)
Games Day (can't remember the year) Felix Jaeger, missing base and 1 arm-(could make a great piece with a bit of love and effort)
Night Goblin chasing Squig (diorama using two models from 'The Chase') on painted display base
Games Day 09 Chaos Lord, display base is very well modelled painted, model itself is partly stripped
Small bag of VC Zombie arms and weapons

Photos of all the 'Models' can be found here, pm if you need any more photos; or an item is missing that you would like photos for
http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g370/muse1c/For Sale Clearout/

Books

'Art of Warhammer'- great condition, 222 page hardback book with Warhammer art through the decades
The Inquisition- great condition again, a nice colour illustrated book detailing aspects and characters in the 40K Inquisition
Warhammer 8th Ed. Rulebook- hardly used, like new
Hardback Horus Rising
Signed (Nick Kyme) Grimblades
Signed (Darius Hinks) Warrior Priest
Reiksguard
Iron Company
Soul Hunter- Aaron Dembski-Bowden
Brunner the Bounty Hunter- CL Werner
''The Founding'' Gaunt’s Ghosts- Dan Abnett
Emperor’s Mercy- Henry Zou

Other

Warhammer 40K Appcalypse Vortex Grenade template
Warhammer 40K Apocalypse Large Templates (set of 3)
Warhammer Ogre Battle Magic Cards sealed

Games Workshop Figure Case; no foam inserts, and one of the hinges is damaged- as such not looking for much £ for it!

Army

Warhammer 40K *Chaos Space Marines Amy*. It is a *Night Lords* themed army I did for a tournament; and is all *painted and converted to a high standard*. The units have all been converted using Games Workshop Night Lords Conversion packs and the Khorne Beserker kits, and the Rhinos all have the Forge World Night Lords Rhino hatches.

The army is around *2000* points; and consists of the following:

-1 Chaos Lord 

-5 Terminators with lightning claws and 1 heavy flamer 
-11 Chaos Marines (one with meltagun) 
-11 Chaos Marines (one with flamer) 
-11 Chaos Marines (two with flamers) 
-10 Chaos Marines ( one with flamer) 
-4x Rhinos 
-3 Obliterators 
-Vindicator 
-Codex: Chaos Space Marines 
-A Games Workshop figure case that has been cut to fit the whole force, except for 1 of the Rhinos. 
Here are some photos http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g370/muse1c/For Sale/Night Lords/

Note, I only want to sell this as a complete lot

I painted the army for a tournament a couple of years back; but I'm selling it now as, to be honest, I hardly ever play any games- I think I played more games at the tournament than I did after it! I hope someone takes an interest- I can also negotiate on price; I will consider lower offers and we can work out a deal.

This is a great deal; as rrp for all the bits (exluding what I paid for bitz and components etc) is around £450. As such I'm looking for offers around £350. This is also a good deal for anyone looking to collect a CSM army in the future; there are rumours of a new book hitting shelves this year/early next...


Well I'm sure all that should keep you busy until I dig out some more stuff!

I welcome people's offers for the items- nice bit of haggling never hurt anyone! 
Feel free to ask if you want photos or have any other questions.

Cheers


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

How much did you want for the 8th Ed rulebook, and is it the small one or the big one?


----------



## muse1c (May 11, 2010)

Sethis said:


> How much did you want for the 8th Ed rulebook, and is it the small one or the big one?


It's the large hardback one, I'll drop you a pm


----------



## muse1c (May 11, 2010)

Bump, would really like to re-home these items!
Drop me a pm if people are interested, or need some photos

Cheers


----------



## muse1c (May 11, 2010)

Updated with new items and photos of all
Would love to rehome these items soon- drop me a pm with any questions or interest

Cheers


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

How much did you want for the Fast Attack bag?


----------



## muse1c (May 11, 2010)

Added some more to the list- would really like to see these items re-homed!

Cheers


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

what would you be looking for in price for the WD Anniversary Model?


----------



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

I am intrested in the ork gang, could you pm me about it?


----------



## muse1c (May 11, 2010)

Haskanael said:


> what would you be looking for in price for the WD Anniversary Model?





Obinhi said:


> I am intrested in the ork gang, could you pm me about it?


Pm's all sent off! 

Cheers


----------



## robbo201288 (Jun 16, 2012)

how much are you wanting for the csm army and case?


----------



## muse1c (May 11, 2010)

Bump
Come on folks- snap up a bargain!
Drop me a pm with any queries or interest- happy to answer any and all q's 

Cheers


----------



## muse1c (May 11, 2010)

Last chance to grab some bargains, before I put most of these items on Ebay

Cheers


----------



## muse1c (May 11, 2010)

Bump, drop me a pm with any questions or interest!


----------



## TehJimbo (May 15, 2012)

How much for ALL the paints together? Would be handy having all of those!


----------



## muse1c (May 11, 2010)

Pm sent
Also- last chance before I stick 'em on Ebay


----------

